# 69 GTO suspension upgrade



## Gtogrrr (May 15, 2013)

Hello All,
I'm new to this forum but not the Gto world. Unfortunately my 69 has been sitting the garage a lot the last few years due to other hobbies. The car was restored by my father to OEM specs in the early 90s

I have decided I want to put a better suspension on this as well as 17's. 
I have found A few companies that make packages. I'm focusing on SC&C touring package.is this a good choice? Any info anyone can provide is greatly appreciated.thanks

Bryan 
69 GTO


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

SC&C is good stuff.

You might also get in touch with jtwoods4 on here. He's got a mean 69 set up for road racing that's a monster.

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree

Check this out. http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/69-gto-scca-road-atlanta-40745/


----------



## Gtogrrr (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the information! I don't plan on road racing the car, I just want to make it a good daily driver that can hold its own in the corner.

I owned a Subaru wrx sti for 8 years. The road atlanta video made me chuckle.


----------



## Smalldog (Apr 21, 2013)

I have the full Hotchkis TVS system
In my 72 GTO and it's amazing!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

